# Looking For A Coding Opportunity in Seattle, WA. Area



## pianokeys (Aug 12, 2010)

Susan McLeod
1063 Mill Rd, Pocahontas, AR. 72455 
Cell-primary: (775) 453-3799 Home: (870) 248-0253 (message)

SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATIONS
A dedicated,detail-oriented HIM professional with 10 years of Health Information experience in acute care and rehab settings. Excellent organizational skills with knowledge of medical terminology and medical coding. Looking for the greatest opportunity to work as a Professional Medical Coder in the healthcare field. 

Education: 
 Certified Professional Coder(CPC) â€“ Meditec medical career school online (Layton, UT) 
 AAPC Member: Final Exam with AAPC:  September 11,2010 

High School â€“ American School (Chicago, IL)
Graduated: June 1988

Work Experience:
DoctorsXL (Reno, NV)   2009 - 2010
Lead Accounts Receivable Clerk   
•               Billing.
•               Verify patients medical insurance eligibility.
•               Register new patients on EMR/Centricity billing software.
•               Prepare & batch volumes of cash, & medical insurance checks, prepare deposit slips.  
•               Enter daily cash flow information on Excel spreadsheet.
•               Download lockboxes, Medicare & Medicaid through EMR/EDI.
•               Run patients credit card payments through online bank Virtual Terminal access.
•               Retrieve monthly, compare & balance, all cash, checks & credit card activity from  Great Plains 
                 report, for end of the month reconciliation report.
•               Responsible for training new Accounts Receivable employees.

Schick Shadel Hospital (Seattle, WA)   2006 - 2008
Medical Records Supervisor / Business Office Data Entry Clerk
•               Assistant to the director of the medical records department. Responsible for decisions in the          
                director's absence.
•               Worked with director to streamline medical records process.
•               Coded  patient charts using  ICD-9, & CPT codes,  transformed & entered the codes into the                                                                    .                medisoft billing system
•               Conducted daily census of patients. 
•               Entered patient charges from the billing charge sheet into the Medisoft billing computer software. 
•               Transcription clerk. 
•               Entered data of billing statements in a timely manner for end of the month statistics. 
•               Assembled, analyzed, and filed completed charts in an accurate, & timely manner.
•               Handled release of information request's for consent of patient medical records. 

Highline Medical Center (Burien, WA)  1990 â€“ 2006
Medical Records Technician II
•               Lead file technician.
•               Responsible for training new Medical Record employees. 
•               Assembled, analyzed, & filed charts in a quick, accurate, & timely manner.
•               Accurately filed completed dictation reports in the patient's charts.
•               Pulled, & delivered chart request to floors. 
•               Responsible for contacting the physician for any incomplete charts.
•               Purged old charts from central file.
•               Handled release of information requests & birth certificate requests. 

Skills:
•               Meditech, Medisoft, & Centricity/EMR, computer software
•               MS Word, Excel & Outlook
•               Windows XP/Vista
•               70 WPM typing speed, 10 key â€“ 25 WPM


----------



## BridgeConsulting (Sep 17, 2013)

*Clinical Coder (Seattle), #5866*

Hello, I am looking for an ICD-10 coder to assist a team of software engineers who are developing a product that automates the coding process.  This position requires some with both ICD-9 and ICD-10 experience as you will be responsible for determining procedure and diagnostic codes from doctors' notes.  Additionally, you will be writing concise summaries and recommendation of things that can be improved in the software being developed.  You will be educating the software engineers about the needs and issues that coding specialist have.  This is position is initially 3 months, roughly 20-30 hours per week.  $25.00/hour.  If you have happen to be interested I would love your resume and we can talk further.


----------

